# Event Post



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

HI Guys.

Nick had agreed to keep my event post stickied. But that stickyness seems to have been removed?

Thanks.

Ben


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> HI Guys.
> 
> Nick had agreed to keep my event post stickied. But that stickyness seems to have been removed?
> 
> ...


There is a date conflict with another event on the same day that made it a bit unfair to have your post sticky and the other not.

Nick wasn't aware of the date clash when he made yours sticky. To make things fair I have made both topics regular.

We appreciate how important the exposure fall all the meets are, however we have to remain impartial so that peoples time & effort isn't wasted.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

With all due respect if they had gone to any effort at all to get their post stickied i wouldnt have made a fuss. I made an extra bit of effort to make my event stand out.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

why not both stickied, after all you choose where you go?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jae said:


> why not both stickied, after all you choose where you go?


Sounds fair... :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> why not both stickied, after all you choose where you go?


Theoretically that's the same as them both being unstuck isn't it :roll:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Both stickied is better. That would be appreciated!

Cheers admins!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> Both stickied is better. That would be appreciated!
> 
> Cheers admins!


Done. :roll:


----------

